# Lucifer - Trailer Track (Zebra2, Cinematic Str, Albion, CineBrass, Damage + More)



## danielcartisano (Nov 26, 2012)

I chose an Aaug chord, aimed at capturing the entrance theme to hell and tried to melt your face off at the same time.

Cinematic Strings 2, Spitfire Albion, CineBrass Core, Spitfire Percussion, Soundiron Apocalypse Ensemble, Heavyocity Damage, Soundiron Holy Ambiences and Olympus Choir, Heavyocity Evolve, Evolve Mutations 1 and 2 and Zebra2.

Would love to get some comments on the synthetic side of things as well as the low end of the mix.
Feedback + comments on Soundcloud are greatly appreciated.

[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F68904612&secret_url=false[/flash]

Thanks,
Daniel.


----------



## TGV (Nov 27, 2012)

Good, modern sound. Lower brass could be a little bit louder, and the string ostinato could a bit softer. Now, it dominates a large part, but it's not completely there. A bit muddy, even. Perhaps if you can manage to make the staccatos a bit more biting? Or perhaps remove the total synchrony between the ostinato and the percussion?


----------



## danielcartisano (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback!

I wanted the string ostinato/s to stand out to drive the track along with the percussion/synths.

Yeah I tried some EQ to bring out the highs (scratching) of the strings but not sure what else I could do to make them more biting. I was using mostly Albion strings for this one (As I had Cinematic Strings just installed and had not used much yet). Albion strings aren't the best for "biting" I don't... Cinematic Strings was much more effective.

Thanks again for the feedback.
Cheers


----------



## Wibben (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes! Loving this! 
You really have some nice textures going on in there, great stuff!


----------

